# How would you solve this exterior door problem?



## linkbrothers (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been asked to give advice and quote on a job to repair a botched paint job on three exterior doors. The former paint contractor made the blunder of not priming the oil based painted doors before he sprayed with exterior latex. 

The first door problem is that the paint on the main door is bubbling off in the heat of the day. The door has been painted black. No primer was used over existing oil base paint and I believe that the heat of the day on the black paint is causing blistering because of the lack of adhesion to the underlying coat. Am I right? 

The second door problem is that exterior latex was applied over an unprimed fiberglass door. The contractor attempted to correct this by repainting with another coat paint - oil base this time. I can take my fingernail and scrape away the paint.

The third door problem is the same as the second door. 

So painters ... how best to correct this problem?

My take is that all the paint must be completely removed and then the doors properly primed, followed by an appropriate finish. What to do? Sand it off, use chemicals, heat gun, dip and strip, or some other method?

What is your best advice?

Cheers,
Brandt


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

If it was me I would try to sand it off. If that wasn't working well I would chem strip it. Then prime and paint. Don't know if its the best advice but thats what I would do.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you done the tape test yet ? 

How much paint comes off on the tape ?

How old is the paint that is on the door now ? The latex

Is the latex a flat or semi-gloss ?


----------



## linkbrothers (Sep 11, 2009)

The paint is two months old and is eggshell latex exterior paint. I haven't tried a tape test - good idea. Basically it was bubbling and scraping off quite easily.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

linkbrothers said:


> The paint is two months old and is eggshell latex exterior paint. I haven't tried a tape test - good idea. Basically it was bubbling and scraping off quite easily.


obviously the coating failed. What needs to be done is you gotta get that failed coating off and then do it right. Not sure what is complicated about it.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Strip 'em down and re-paint properly! Piece of cake.....


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

If you could remove them try this, hook a garden hose to a hot water faucet and spray with pressure. Heat is a good lifter when dealing with latex.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

linkbrothers said:


> The paint is two months old and is *eggshell latex exterior paint*. I haven't tried a tape test - good idea. Basically it was bubbling and scraping off quite easily.



:blink:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Strip by whichever is more convenient (mechanical or chemical) and properly coat


----------



## linkbrothers (Sep 11, 2009)

As it turns out, the HO was fishing for a competitive quote in order to go after the painter who botched the doors. No complaints here because I think he's the person who should be tasked with fixing these. I just wish the HO would have been more honest with his intentions. I don't mind helping a guy out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

linkbrothers said:


> As it turns out, the HO was fishing for a competitive quote in order to go after the painter who botched the doors. No complaints here because I think he's the person who should be tasked with fixing these. I just wish the HO would have been more honest with his intentions. I don't mind helping a guy out.


Thanks for the update. So many times over and over the OP asks a question and never returns to the forum or thread. :thumbup:

Yeah that is always questionable tactics but pretty common.


----------



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't you love FREE ESTIMATES!


----------



## oldschool (Oct 18, 2009)

i don't think i would turn the hose on the doors. definitely remove all the old finish whether it is adhered or not. the places that are adhered today will eventually come loose. sand or use lacquer thinner to remove the finish. then you can prime and finish coat.


----------



## SCpaintrep (Oct 29, 2009)

Since the chain is only as strong as it's weakest link, stripping all the way down to the substrate is the ideal beginning. Then using a proper system of products will serve you and the HO best. If the HO is wise, they will value your expertise and honesty as well as the finished work.


----------



## paintmedic (Oct 30, 2009)

*late reply*

A little late on this thread but here I go!



linkbrothers said:


> I have been asked to give advice and quote on a job to repair a botched paint job on three exterior doors. The former paint contractor made the blunder of not priming the oil based painted doors before he sprayed with exterior latex.
> 
> The first door problem is that the paint on the main door is bubbling off in the heat of the day. The door has been painted black. No primer was used over existing oil base paint and I believe that the heat of the day on the black paint is causing blistering because of the lack of adhesion to the underlying coat. Am I right?


My question would be: is the coating going to bare surface or only to the previous coating. If you are only peeling to the previous coating then yes, you have a problem with adhesion. 

I could probably guess then that the previous coating has some sort of gloss on it that won't take the next layer. 



linkbrothers said:


> The second door problem is that exterior latex was applied over an unprimed fiberglass door.


Fiberglass should be primed with an adhesion promoting or bonding primer. 



linkbrothers said:


> The contractor attempted to correct this by repainting with another coat paint - oil base this time. I can take my fingernail and scrape away the paint.


The rule of thumb is never, never, ever paint over latex paint with an oil based paint. Latex has much more flexibility than an oil based paint has therefore cracking and peeling can occur. 



linkbrothers said:


> The third door problem is the same as the second door.
> 
> So painters ... how best to correct this problem?
> 
> ...


I would say your best bet is to get down to bare and start over again. People never want to hear the story I give them that causes them to do more work but in most cases when there is incorrect or no priming, or the use of inappropriate product has occurred, it is only time until failure of product comes. 

I suggest using a chemical stripper since it works very quickly. Check to see safety concerns with fiberglass in that most strippers will eat into the fiberglass if it sits too long. 

Here is an article I found with someone that had a similar problem. 

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/asktoh/question/0,,20054369,00.html


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

linkbrothers said:


> I have been asked to give advice and quote on a job to repair a botched paint job on three exterior doors. The former paint contractor made the blunder of not priming the oil based painted doors before he sprayed with exterior latex.
> 
> The first door problem is that the paint on the main door is bubbling off in the heat of the day. The door has been painted black. No primer was used over existing oil base paint and I believe that the heat of the day on the black paint is causing blistering because of the lack of adhesion to the underlying coat. Am I right?
> 
> ...


 
Also be careful about painting something big and metal a dark color in the heat of the day. It will get HOT. We have seen failures where a dark color painted over a plastic surface will actually cause the piece to melt. There are exothermic reactions going on + heat from the sun = bad for paint.


----------

